# Req: pics of up-armored Leopard C1



## oskarm (17 Jan 2006)

Hello, my first post here.  

I’m going to make a conversion of  Italeri’s Leopard 1A4 in 1/72 scale. I’m looking for photos or blueprints of up-armored Canadian Leopard C1 photos. I have googled the net with a very little results (a few photos in low res). Maybe some soldiers or military funs from this forum have some more photos? I would be very pleased if you sand me photos (or publish them on this thread) of this beautiful tank. 





You can watch photos of my previous works on Polish Modelers Forum:  

M1A1 (HA) Abrams – Revell 1/72 and Challenger 2 – Dragon 1/72 
http://www.modelarstwo.org.pl/forum/viewtopic.php?t=10447&highlight=

Bradley M2A2 in Iraq – Revell 1/72 + self made upgrades:
http://www.modelarstwo.org.pl/forum/viewtopic.php?p=119459#119459

Warrior in Iraq – Revell 1/72 + self made upgrades:
http://www.modelarstwo.org.pl/forum/viewtopic.php?p=129423#129423

Leclerc – Revell 1/72
http://www.modelarstwo.org.pl/forum/viewtopic.php?t=10150&highlight=

my email:
oskarmi@wp.pl or oskarmi@host.sk


----------



## Michael Dorosh (17 Jan 2006)

The Royal Canadian Dragoons have a new curator or archivist it would seem; Trooper Langille has been very helpful for my website and seems to have access to tons of digital photos. He's sent me some excellent Leopard tank photos for www.canadiansoldiers.com though I haven't had time to post them yet.  Perhaps he can help you out as well -   Email me at madorosh@shaw.ca and I can provide his contact info.

Mike


----------



## Recce41 (17 Jan 2006)

Thats my old C/S when I was in Hell (B Sqn).


----------



## ZipperHead (17 Jan 2006)

Check out this site: http://www.militaryphotos.net/forums/showthread.php?t=68718

There are a few OK pictures there, to get you started.

Al


----------



## oskarm (18 Jan 2006)

Thanks for answer!  



			
				Allan Luomala said:
			
		

> Check out this site: http://www.militaryphotos.net/forums/showthread.php?t=68718
> 
> There are a few OK pictures there, to get you started.
> 
> Al



There are some new photos from former Yugoslavia, but in extremely low res. I need photos in much higher resolution to make conversion.  :'(


----------



## xxtruthxx (30 Jan 2006)

this site has lots of high res pics of our MBT.http://www.eme421.com/member_photos/leopard


----------



## oskarm (30 Jan 2006)

xxtruthxx said:
			
		

> this site has lots of high res pics of our MBT.http://www.eme421.com/member_photos/leopard



Thanx, that photos are very good!  



			
				Michael Dorosh said:
			
		

> The Royal Canadian Dragoons have a new curator or archivist it would seem; Trooper Langille has been very helpful for my website and seems to have access to tons of digital photos. He's sent me some excellent Leopard tank photos for www.canadiansoldiers.com though I haven't had time to post them yet.  Perhaps he can help you out as well -   Email me at madorosh@shaw.ca and I can provide his contact info.
> 
> Mike



I have sand you two e-mails. Did any of them reached your's e-mail box?


----------



## chanman (9 Feb 2006)

Those models are really nice!  

Would you mind if I cross posted the links to another forum?

How much (or how little) of your information should I include?

Oh, it's the Battletech forum www.classicbattletech.com - the setting/games with the big stompy robots, but they love any well done models.

Thanks


----------



## oskarm (9 Feb 2006)

You can feel free to post them anywhere you want. Pleas just write that it was done by Oskar (oskarm) Micko from Poland and it should be enough. 

You can post here direct link to your post, so I can answer questions about models if any appears.


----------



## chanman (9 Feb 2006)

Oskram: http://forums.classicbattletech.com/index.php/topic,40295.0.html

I think you need to be registered for that part of the forums though.


----------



## Servicepub (13 Feb 2006)

Shameless, self-serving, commercial plug follows:

Check out Service Publications' new book "The Leopard in Canadian Service", 24 photos, 1:35 scale drawings, informative text. Go to www.servicepub.com/weapons.html
Written by a retired Armoured Corps Major who also co-authored the official history of the Royal Canadian Armoured Corps.


----------



## oskarm (9 Mar 2006)

Some photos from my workshop: http://www.modelarstwo.org.pl/forum/viewtopic.php?p=171000#171000  >


----------



## MSG (20 Mar 2006)

No one has mentioned it.  Its unforunately not Hi - Res pictures.

DND 101
http://www.sfu.ca/casr/101-vehleo2a.htm

Mike


----------



## GINge! (21 Mar 2006)

Maple Leaf Models do a resin conversion for the Italeri Leopard 1 A4. Though it is in 1/35 scale, you can downscale to 72nd easily enough. 

It's kit #MLM 1027 http://www.mapleleafmodels.com/Modern.html

The owner is away for a few months.


----------



## oskarm (21 Mar 2006)

*@ MGS and GINge*

I have found thous websites through google. But anyway, thanks for help.


----------



## AmmoTech90 (21 Mar 2006)

Oksam,

If you have an email that can handle fairly large attachments I can send you some pictures of the uparmoured Leopard that Gagetown had a few years ago.  It was on display at armed forces day and I got some snaps but they are close to a meg apiece.

Let me know.

D


----------

